# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  ***..سيكافا ايه ،، اللي انت جاي تقول عليها..؟؟!

## اواب محمد

*اطل علينا رئيس  نادي المريخ في اول صبيحة بعد الصدمة في وسائل الاعلام ليحدثنا عن  نتيتهم في استضافة المريخ لبطولة سيكافا..!!

اخشى ان تكون عدوى اللا مبالاة وعدم الشعور والاحساس بالمسؤولية قد اصاب السيد رئيس النادي بعد انتقالها اليه من اللاعبين..!!

هل يظن السيد الرئيس ان جماهير النادي بهذا المستوى من السذاجة ، حتى تنام بهذا التخدير الغبي ، او انه قد يساعد في افاقتها من الصدمة التي تلقتها يوم امس..؟؟!

على السيد جمال الوالي ان يواجه خروج فريق ناديه من البطولة في اول الادوار بكل شجاعة ، ويعمل فورا على محاسبة (الجاني) في هذه الجريمة الشنعاء ، والعمل على تصحيح الاوضاع المختلة ، حتى لا تتفاقم وتؤدي الى مزيد من الكوارث ، بدلا من التخدير ، والذي لا يستمر طويلا وسيساعد في تأوم الموقف.

ما الداعي لاستضافة سيكافا..؟! وهل يعتقد جمال ان جماهير المريخ قد تنسى مرارة الخروج المذل من الابطال ان فاز المريخ ببطولة الكرتون هذه.؟!

اذا كان جمال يعتقد ذلك حقا فهو لا يدري حجم طموح جماهير النادي..!!

تسامح جمال ومثاليته الزائدة عن الحد تشكل عمودا اساسيا في بناية فشل المريخ المتواصل ، لان من يرميهم بها لا يستحقون ، ويستغلونها لذاتهم ، ولا يلقون بالا لمن ينتظرون منهم تحقيق تلك الآمال الكبيرة والتي للاسف اوكلت الصفوة تحقيقها لمن لا يستطيع.

نقول لجمال شكر الله سعيك ، فنحن لا ننتظر  سيكافا كحبة مهدئة ، لان الصدمة اكبر من مفعولها بكثير..

على جمال الوالي ان يبدأ بالمحاسبة ، وان يعلن بداية حملة الاصلاح من مجلسه الحالي مرورا باللاعبين فالجهاز الفني..بدلا من محاولة تخدير الجماهير بالحديث عن سيكافا..

جذور الفشل باتت جلية في المريخ ، ولا سيكافا او غيرها ستقتلعها ، فعلى الرئيس ان يقوم باستئصالها ، لان غض الطرف عنها يعني استمرار الفشل في النمو..

ننتظر قرارات حاسمة ورادعة ، ولا للتبريرات المكررة والتي لا تخدم المريخ في شئ ، على شاكلة : انها كرة القدم ، وهي نصر وهزيمة وتعادل ، والى ما ذلك..

شعرت بالاستخفاف والحرج في آن واحد عندما قرأت حديث الوالي المستفز والمحبط بخصوص استضافة سيكافا لوسائل الاعلام..

شعوري بالاستخفاف كمشجع مريخي ، جاء هذا الاستخفاف من رئيس النادي بي ، عندما اشار لاستضافة المريخ سيكافا ،، بعد خروجه مباشرة من الابطال..

وبالحرج على موقف الرئيس السخيف بهذا التصريح الذي احرج به نفسه ربما دون ان يدري..!!

يا جمال ،، انتفض يرحمك الله..





*

----------


## طوكراوي

*يستضيف البطولة لماذا ؟
لاعداد الفريق لاي بطولة ؟
للدوري المحلي ؟
ام هي حقنة تخدير زي ماقلت انت ؟
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*شوف الفكرة بي منظرو تاني


يعني  ح يكفيك الطموح المحلي الموسم دا
لو الموسم دا كلو اعتبرتو اعداد هل الاعداد المحلي كافي ليك ولي الفريق
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*بنج بنج بنج
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*أواب......أصبت بارك الله فيك....
لا نريد سيكافا يا جمال....
نريد محاسبة المتخازلين...

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*كلام   فارغ   وتخدير    ليس  له  داعى  ؟   يجب   المحاسبه   الفوريه  والبدايه   بأعضاء  مجلس  الأداره

هسى    لو    سألنا   اى  مريخى   فينا   عن  أعضاء  مجلس  الأدارة  لن  يستطيع   يحسب  خمسه منهم

    وبكل  تاكيد   كل  سبب  البلاوى   أعضاء  مجلس  الأدارة  جميعا
                        	*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*احترم رايك الاخ اواب ولكن .!!ماعلاقه سيكافا بالمحاسبه ؟هل يجب ان يجمد المريخ نشاطه حتي تتم محاسبه من اخطأوا؟لم لانفصل بين الامور ونتهور في الحكم.
ان اجابني احد فيكم كيف نتوقف لنحاسب ثم نعاود المشاركات ساقتنع برأيه .
زكرت الاداره اشير لاحدهم بجرم مباشر يحق للوالي اخراجه من  المجلس قبل انتهاء فترته.نعم هناك مآخذ علي بعض الاعضاء ولكن بما اننا ارتضينا بهم علي علاتهم وكذلك الوالي فيجب ان يكملو فترتهم لان العله في الماسسيه ومعظمهم يعمل بالتكليف.
اعتقد بان الوالي صرح بما صرح بعد خروج المريخ لان الجمهود من حقه ان يشاهد فريقه علي مدار الموسم ولم يستاجر المريخ لاعبين لاشراكهم في بطوله معينه اذا خرج منها تم تسريحهم وتشميع النادي.نعم كان الطموح اكبر والبناء علي قدر الطموح ولكن يجب استحداث كل ماامكن ليظل الفريق داخل الملعب والجمهور علي المدرجات لان حصاد الموسم هو تواصل الجمهور المريخي وحمايه الماسسه.
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لؤي شرفي
					

احترم رايك الاخ اواب ولكن .!!ماعلاقه سيكافا بالمحاسبه ؟هل يجب ان يجمد المريخ نشاطه حتي تتم محاسبه من اخطأوا؟لم لانفصل بين الامور ونتهور في الحكم.
ان اجابني احد فيكم كيف نتوقف لنحاسب ثم نعاود المشاركات ساقتنع برأيه .
زكرت الاداره اشير لاحدهم بجرم مباشر يحق للوالي اخراجه من المجلس قبل انتهاء فترته.نعم هناك مآخذ علي بعض الاعضاء ولكن بما اننا ارتضينا بهم علي علاتهم وكذلك الوالي فيجب ان يكملو فترتهم لان العله في الماسسيه ومعظمهم يعمل بالتكليف.
اعتقد بان الوالي صرح بما صرح بعد خروج المريخ لان الجمهود من حقه ان يشاهد فريقه علي مدار الموسم ولم يستاجر المريخ لاعبين لاشراكهم في بطوله معينه اذا خرج منها تم تسريحهم وتشميع النادي.نعم كان الطموح اكبر والبناء علي قدر الطموح ولكن يجب استحداث كل ماامكن ليظل الفريق داخل الملعب والجمهور علي المدرجات لان حصاد الموسم هو تواصل الجمهور المريخي وحمايه الماسسه.



2222222222222222222222222222 
*

----------


## مهدي عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لؤي شرفي
					

احترم رايك الاخ اواب ولكن .!!ماعلاقه سيكافا بالمحاسبه ؟هل يجب ان يجمد المريخ نشاطه حتي تتم محاسبه من اخطأوا؟لم لانفصل بين الامور ونتهور في الحكم.
ان اجابني احد فيكم كيف نتوقف لنحاسب ثم نعاود المشاركات ساقتنع برأيه .
زكرت الاداره اشير لاحدهم بجرم مباشر يحق للوالي اخراجه من  المجلس قبل انتهاء فترته.نعم هناك مآخذ علي بعض الاعضاء ولكن بما اننا ارتضينا بهم علي علاتهم وكذلك الوالي فيجب ان يكملو فترتهم لان العله في الماسسيه ومعظمهم يعمل بالتكليف.
اعتقد بان الوالي صرح بما صرح بعد خروج المريخ لان الجمهود من حقه ان يشاهد فريقه علي مدار الموسم ولم يستاجر المريخ لاعبين لاشراكهم في بطوله معينه اذا خرج منها تم تسريحهم وتشميع النادي.نعم كان الطموح اكبر والبناء علي قدر الطموح ولكن يجب استحداث كل ماامكن ليظل الفريق داخل الملعب والجمهور علي المدرجات لان حصاد الموسم هو تواصل الجمهور المريخي وحمايه الماسسه.



2222222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*بهدوء ودون إنفعال علينا التريث .. هي حال كرة القدم غالب ومغلوب ... لا توجد مشكلة في استضافة المريخ للبطولة اراها من منطلق ( زيادة اعداد وتجربة للاعبين الشباب ) ... العثرات اصبحت كثيرة لا سيما في الخروج من أم البطولات التي نحلم بها دوماً وأبداً ... نحلم بها حلم مشروع لأننا أول .. أول في كل شئ كما كُنا أول في اول فريق سوداني يحرز بطولة افريقية نُريد أن نكون أول فريق يحرز البطولة الكبري ... بهدوء ودون تعصب يجب علينا أن نجد عللنا وسلبياتنا ونُعالجها ... ريال مدريد بكل نجومه المليونيه صام عن البطولات الاوربيه وبطولة الدوري وبرشلونه علي النقيض .. الحل أحبتي صفوة منبر مريخاب اونلاين يكمن في الشباب .. اللاعبين صغار السن واستجلاب مدرب متخصص في هذا المجال وتدريبهم في صمت دون ضوضاء وتربيتهم من نهل الزعيم الخرافي .. الاعتماد علي اللاعبين صغار السن وتوزيع نجوم المريخ السابقين وعموم الصفوة في كل شبر في السودان لإكتشاف المواهب وضمها للزعيم.. ودوننا اسفل سافلين ....
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طوكراوي
					

يستضيف البطولة لماذا ؟
لاعداد الفريق لاي بطولة ؟
للدوري المحلي ؟
ام هي حقنة تخدير زي ماقلت انت ؟



 
ده على حسب كلام السيد الريس..اعداد وكده..!!
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

شوف الفكرة بي منظرو تاني


يعني ح يكفيك الطموح المحلي الموسم دا
لو الموسم دا كلو اعتبرتو اعداد هل الاعداد المحلي كافي ليك ولي الفريق



يعني طموحنا س ي ك ا ف ا ..؟!!

ولو جبناها خلاص كفتنا..؟؟!!

لا طبعا..

وليس هنالك اعداد يستمر لموسم باكمله....
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

بنج بنج بنج



وانتي الادرى بالتخدير يا دكتور..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

أواب......أصبت بارك الله فيك....
لا نريد سيكافا يا جمال....
نريد محاسبة المتخازلين...



نعم يجب ان يتخلى جمال عن طيبته التي تتعارض مع مصالح الزعيم..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

كلام فارغ وتخدير ليس له داعى ؟ يجب المحاسبه الفوريه والبدايه بأعضاء مجلس الأداره

هسى لو سألنا اى مريخى فينا عن أعضاء مجلس الأدارة لن يستطيع يحسب خمسه منهم

وبكل تاكيد كل سبب البلاوى أعضاء مجلس الأدارة جميعا



هنالك فوضى ادارية كبيرة..

فكم يبلغ عدد المسؤولين بفريق كرة القدم فقط..؟؟

سنجد ان العدد اكبر من بقية المناشط مجتمعة..اضعافا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*اقول انها الفكرة الافضل لتجميع الجمهور بعد الصدمه القاسية 
عن نفسي اريدها رباعية ( ابطال العرب _ سيكافا _ الدوري _ الكاس )
وفوق ذلك ان يتم إشراك كل اللاعبي الكبار في ابطال العرب وسيكافا و الدوري , و بعض الشباب في الكاس
الاهم ان تتم عودة وارقو وان لا يتم تغير في الفريق لكي لا يؤثر على تجانس اللاعبي وبصراحة كرهنا حاجة اسمها لاعب لم ينسجم وتاني حاجة قطعت مصارينا الحوافر على شنو ما عارف . 
طريقة الحوافز تكون كالاتي : بعد كاس ابطال العرب جواً حافز معدل كدا و حافز بعد سيكافا ويكون قليل شوية وحافز الدوري ( بفوز تاني على الهلال حافز معقول ام في حالة التعادل حافز بسيط وفي حالة الخسارة حافز بسيط لانهم نالو الدوري فقط ) وان فازو على الهلال ولم ينالو الدوري لا حافز لهم بل يخصم منهم .
الكاس فرض عليهم وبدون حافز والا يخصم من رواتبهم 
ابطال العرب وسيكافا و الدوري والكاس لازم منهم رباعية لتمسح الخروج المذل 
واتمنى وصول هذة الرسالة لمجلس المريخ واللاعبين ,,,, وتحياتي للجميع
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*الله المستعان
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لؤي شرفي
					

احترم رايك الاخ اواب ولكن .!!ماعلاقه سيكافا بالمحاسبه ؟هل يجب ان يجمد المريخ نشاطه حتي تتم محاسبه من اخطأوا؟لم لانفصل بين الامور ونتهور في الحكم.
ان اجابني احد فيكم كيف نتوقف لنحاسب ثم نعاود المشاركات ساقتنع برأيه .
زكرت الاداره اشير لاحدهم بجرم مباشر يحق للوالي اخراجه من المجلس قبل انتهاء فترته.نعم هناك مآخذ علي بعض الاعضاء ولكن بما اننا ارتضينا بهم علي علاتهم وكذلك الوالي فيجب ان يكملو فترتهم لان العله في الماسسيه ومعظمهم يعمل بالتكليف.
اعتقد بان الوالي صرح بما صرح بعد خروج المريخ لان الجمهود من حقه ان يشاهد فريقه علي مدار الموسم ولم يستاجر المريخ لاعبين لاشراكهم في بطوله معينه اذا خرج منها تم تسريحهم وتشميع النادي.نعم كان الطموح اكبر والبناء علي قدر الطموح ولكن يجب استحداث كل ماامكن ليظل الفريق داخل الملعب والجمهور علي المدرجات لان حصاد الموسم هو تواصل الجمهور المريخي وحمايه الماسسه.



طب ياريت..والله ياريت يتوقف النشاط ونبدأ من جديد بعد شكل مختلف زي ما عمل الترجي..!!!

لم نطالب بتوقف النشاط لكن ارى ان استضافة سيكافا ستعطل المحاسبة..ازاي..؟!

ح يعلبوا نفس الناس اللعبو في الابطال وطيرونا منها باخطائهم الساذجة وعيوبهم المقيتة ،، تحت قيادة المدرب الي ساهم في هذا الطيران بخطته الغريبة وتبديلاته العجيبة..

ولكن في سيكافا لن تظهر هذه العيوب اليتة ،، لان المريخ سيواجه فرق سيكافا الضعيفة للغاية..وسمضي المريخ من انتصار الى انتصار حتى نهائي البطولة وقد ينالها ،،

ثم سيظهر اللاعبين عند الجمهور المسكين والانطباعي بطبيعة الحال والاعلام بمظهر الابطال حاملي الكؤوس ،، وسيظهر طمبل كدروغبا والزومة كلام ، وسفاري كجون تيري..!!!

وسيقول القائلون انهم لم يكونوا في يومهم عندما ودعوا الابطال..بدليل انهم تألقوا في سيكافا (في حين انه تألق وهمي ليس الا)...

وهنا سينتفي سبب المحاسبة..عزيزي لؤي..!!

وكل واحد بالفرحة والابتهاج وعين الرضا العميانة..ح يقول لا لا دول لعيبة فل ابشن..!! وما فيش زيهم..

وادارة مية مية..جابت لينا لعيبة زي ديل جبنا بيها كاس من بره...!!!!!


بالمناسبة..السيناريو اعلاه ليس من بنات افكاري..بل تكرر في المريخ ستين الف مرة..!!!

كما ان المال الذ سيهدر على البطولة يمكن ان يستفيد منه المريخ في منافع كثيرة اخرى..


وكمان بالعكس يمكن تجيب المشاكل..!!

قد تسبب المباريات في اصابة لاعبين يحتاجهم المريخ بشدة ومثلون عصبه..

وقد تجلب المشاكل الادارية كما حدث المرة الفاتت بسبب الملف المالي والذي لا يزال يرمي بظلاله على اداء عمل المجلس الى الن وقد تسبب قي ترك بعضهم للعمل...!!!!

ثم ماذا استفاد المريخ من بطولة سيكافا الماضية..؟؟!

الاجابة : لا شيء..!!!
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي صعب
					

بهدوء ودون إنفعال علينا التريث .. هي حال كرة القدم غالب ومغلوب ... لا توجد مشكلة في استضافة المريخ للبطولة اراها من منطلق ( زيادة اعداد وتجربة للاعبين الشباب ) ... العثرات اصبحت كثيرة لا سيما في الخروج من أم البطولات التي نحلم بها دوماً وأبداً ... نحلم بها حلم مشروع لأننا أول .. أول في كل شئ كما كُنا أول في اول فريق سوداني يحرز بطولة افريقية نُريد أن نكون أول فريق يحرز البطولة الكبري ... بهدوء ودون تعصب يجب علينا أن نجد عللنا وسلبياتنا ونُعالجها ... ريال مدريد بكل نجومه المليونيه صام عن البطولات الاوربيه وبطولة الدوري وبرشلونه علي النقيض .. الحل أحبتي صفوة منبر مريخاب اونلاين يكمن في الشباب .. اللاعبين صغار السن واستجلاب مدرب متخصص في هذا المجال وتدريبهم في صمت دون ضوضاء وتربيتهم من نهل الزعيم الخرافي .. الاعتماد علي اللاعبين صغار السن وتوزيع نجوم المريخ السابقين وعموم الصفوة في كل شبر في السودان لإكتشاف المواهب وضمها للزعيم.. ودوننا اسفل سافلين ....



اذا شارك الميخ في سيكافا فسيكون الهدف من المشاركة نيل البطولة..

مما يعني الا فرص لشباب تتاح وسيشارك نفس اللاعبين الاساسين..
سيكافا ستأخذ من المريخ اكثر مما ستعطيه..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو(ميسي)
					

اقول انها الفكرة الافضل لتجميع الجمهور بعد الصدمه القاسية 
عن نفسي اريدها رباعية ( ابطال العرب _ سيكافا _ الدوري _ الكاس )
وفوق ذلك ان يتم إشراك كل اللاعبي الكبار في ابطال العرب وسيكافا و الدوري , و بعض الشباب في الكاس
الاهم ان تتم عودة وارقو وان لا يتم تغير في الفريق لكي لا يؤثر على تجانس اللاعبي وبصراحة كرهنا حاجة اسمها لاعب لم ينسجم وتاني حاجة قطعت مصارينا الحوافر على شنو ما عارف . 
طريقة الحوافز تكون كالاتي : بعد كاس ابطال العرب جواً حافز معدل كدا و حافز بعد سيكافا ويكون قليل شوية وحافز الدوري ( بفوز تاني على الهلال حافز معقول ام في حالة التعادل حافز بسيط وفي حالة الخسارة حافز بسيط لانهم نالو الدوري فقط ) وان فازو على الهلال ولم ينالو الدوري لا حافز لهم بل يخصم منهم .
الكاس فرض عليهم وبدون حافز والا يخصم من رواتبهم 
ابطال العرب وسيكافا و الدوري والكاس لازم منهم رباعية لتمسح الخروج المذل 
واتمنى وصول هذة الرسالة لمجلس المريخ واللاعبين ,,,, وتحياتي للجميع



اختلف معك..

بهذا سيتطلب منك بعد كل نكسة ان تجمع الجمهور في بطولات غير معترف بها اصلا..لتشارك فيها بغرض تناسي النكسة..وليس لنيل البطولات هذه...!!!

طيب ليه الوقت والجهد ده ما تستثمروا في الاصلاح عشان ما تحتاج اصلا لحاجة زي دي...؟!

التغيير لازم..يعني هسه عليك الله ديل منسجمين يا عجبكو..؟؟!!

لازم لازم..
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*على الجميع ان يعلموا ان خروج الفريق من البطولة الافريقية ليس هو نهاية المطاف ولا بجديد على اى واحد فينا ، كم مرة خرج المريخ من هذه البطولة وغيرها وعلى يد فرق اقل قامة من انتركلوب .
خروج المريخ اصبح واقعا والبكاء على اللبن المسكوب لا يجدى فإذا كنا فعلا مريخاب ونحب النجمة فلننسى خروجنا من البطولة الافريقية  والوقوف فى محطة الانتر ونفكر فى كيفية الخروج من هذا الجو الخانق .
ماذا سيفيد اذا اقمنا المشانق للذين نظن انهم السبب فى خروج الفريق سواء كان الجهاز الفنى او اللاعبين او مجلس الإدارة .وهل سيعيدنا الى البطولة من جديد .
لا حل إلا بالتماسك والإلتفاف حول الفريق ولا يضير عرض السلبيات والعمل على تلافيها فى المستقبل الإيمان ان كرة القدم نصر وهزيمة والقوى هو من يخرج سريعا من محطة الإحباط .
لا احد ينسى دور الوالى فى مجتمع المريخ ولا اظن ان اقامة دورة سيكافا لتجهيز الفريق لهى بدعة ولعب على العقول بل هو المنطق بعينه والطريق الصحيح لمستقبل المريخ فالإستحقاقات الداخيلية لا تقل عن الخارجية بل هو مكمل لها .
المريخ يحتاج الى الجميع وخاصة فى هذه الفتره فلا تلتفتوا الى الوراء فخروجنا من البطولة الإفريقية واقع واقع ولابد ان ننظر للامام .



*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فرينكو
					

على الجميع ان يعلموا ان خروج الفريق من البطولة الافريقية ليس هو نهاية المطاف ولا بجديد على اى واحد فينا ، كم مرة خرج المريخ من هذه البطولة وغيرها وعلى يد فرق اقل قامة من انتركلوب .
خروج المريخ اصبح واقعا والبكاء على اللبن المسكوب لا يجدى فإذا كنا فعلا مريخاب ونحب النجمة فلننسى خروجنا من البطولة الافريقية والوقوف فى محطة الانتر ونفكر فى كيفية الخروج من هذا الجو الخانق .
ماذا سيفيد اذا اقمنا المشانق للذين نظن انهم السبب فى خروج الفريق سواء كان الجهاز الفنى او اللاعبين او مجلس الإدارة .وهل سيعيدنا الى البطولة من جديد .
لا حل إلا بالتماسك والإلتفاف حول الفريق ولا يضير عرض السلبيات والعمل على تلافيها فى المستقبل الإيمان ان كرة القدم نصر وهزيمة والقوى هو من يخرج سريعا من محطة الإحباط .
لا احد ينسى دور الوالى فى مجتمع المريخ ولا اظن ان اقامة دورة سيكافا لتجهيز الفريق لهى بدعة ولعب على العقول بل هو المنطق بعينه والطريق الصحيح لمستقبل المريخ فالإستحقاقات الداخيلية لا تقل عن الخارجية بل هو مكمل لها .
المريخ يحتاج الى الجميع وخاصة فى هذه الفتره فلا تلتفتوا الى الوراء فخروجنا من البطولة الإفريقية واقع واقع ولابد ان ننظر للامام .





لم نكذب حقيقة خروج المريخ..ولم نقل انها نهاية المطاف..فقط ما طالبنا به المحاسبة..

هل المحاسبة تعد نصبا للمشانق..؟؟!!

نسيان الخروج من البطولة كهذا دون اعادة الحسابات والنظر الى السلبيات و (محاسبة) من تسببوا في الخروج لهو اكبر الاخطاء..

لان لم نفعل سيتكرر ذلك في الموسم القادم ،، وبعد القادم ،، وبعد بعد القادم ،، الى ان يرث الله الارض بملاعبها..!!1

وماذا يفيدنا السكوت على هذه المهازل..؟؟!

سوى انها ستكرر مرة اخرى..!!

ان كنا نحب النجمة..يجب ان نجلس ونحاسب المخطئين ،، ونبعد كل المنتفعين لا النافعين..!!!

اذا كان مستقبل المريخ هو سيكافا..فبطلوها سيرة..!!!
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*اخى اواب احيي فيك الحماس وحبك لهذا الكيان ولكن هلى تكمن العلة فى المجلس فقط ؟
اديك مثال بسيط امشى جيب ليك عشرة زى مجد الدين الشريف  وجيب ليهم غارديولا وابعثهم معسكر فى البرازيل ستة شهور وجيبهم راجعين
صدقنى يا اواب لو غلبوا ليك ام ضوا بان ده يقوم فى الظلط
المشكلة فى هؤلاء اللاعبين ابتداءا بهذا البلة ومرورا بالشغيل وسعيد وطارق مختار والدافى وطمبل وبقية العقد الفريد فهؤلاء يجب ان يذهبوا فاخذوا فرص تكفى لبناء اجيال جديدة

  مع الاعتذار للاغنية يامجدالدين
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

اخى اواب احيي فيك الحماس وحبك لهذا الكيان ولكن هلى تكمن العلة فى المجلس فقط ؟
اديك مثال بسيط امشى جيب ليك عشرة زى مجد الدين الشريف وجيب ليهم غارديولا وابعثهم معسكر فى البرازيل ستة شهور وجيبهم راجعين
صدقنى يا اواب لو غلبوا ليك ام ضوا بان ده يقوم فى الظلط
المشكلة فى هؤلاء اللاعبين ابتداءا بهذا البلة ومرورا بالشغيل وسعيد وطارق مختار والدافى وطمبل وبقية العقد الفريد فهؤلاء يجب ان يذهبوا فاخذوا فرص تكفى لبناء اجيال جديدة

مع الاعتذار للاغنية يامجدالدين



وتيب..!!

انت كده ختيت يدك على الجرح...

المجلس هو البجيب اللاعبين ديل..

والاغرب انو ما بحاسبهم على عمايلهم البتمرضنا..

والاعجب..انو بخليهم يستمروا رغم الوجع البعملو فيهو...

يبقى الغلط على مين..؟؟
*

----------


## كته

*لا احد ينسى دور الوالى فى مجتمع المريخ ولا اظن ان اقامة دورة سيكافا لتجهيز الفريق لهى بدعة ولعب على العقول بل هو المنطق بعينه والطريق الصحيح لمستقبل المريخ فالإستحقاقات الداخيلية لا تقل عن الخارجية بل هو مكمل لها .
المريخ يحتاج الى الجميع وخاصة فى هذه الفتره فلا تلتفتوا الى الوراء فخروجنا من البطولة الإفريقية واقع واقع ولابد ان ننظر للامام .







ورفع المعنويات كمان
جزاك الله خيرا اخى فرينكو
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لؤي شرفي
					

احترم رايك الاخ اواب ولكن .!!ماعلاقه سيكافا بالمحاسبه ؟هل يجب ان يجمد المريخ نشاطه حتي تتم محاسبه من اخطأوا؟لم لانفصل بين الامور ونتهور في الحكم.
ان اجابني احد فيكم كيف نتوقف لنحاسب ثم نعاود المشاركات ساقتنع برأيه .
زكرت الاداره اشير لاحدهم بجرم مباشر يحق للوالي اخراجه من  المجلس قبل انتهاء فترته.نعم هناك مآخذ علي بعض الاعضاء ولكن بما اننا ارتضينا بهم علي علاتهم وكذلك الوالي فيجب ان يكملو فترتهم لان العله في الماسسيه ومعظمهم يعمل بالتكليف.
اعتقد بان الوالي صرح بما صرح بعد خروج المريخ لان الجمهود من حقه ان يشاهد فريقه علي مدار الموسم ولم يستاجر المريخ لاعبين لاشراكهم في بطوله معينه اذا خرج منها تم تسريحهم وتشميع النادي.نعم كان الطموح اكبر والبناء علي قدر الطموح ولكن يجب استحداث كل ماامكن ليظل الفريق داخل الملعب والجمهور علي المدرجات لان حصاد الموسم هو تواصل الجمهور المريخي وحمايه الماسسه.



كلامك درر تسلم يا زعيم ...

فالغرض من إستضافة البطولة إستمرار المنافسة حتي لا نفقد الإحساس بها فترة طويلة مما يؤثر سلباً في مسيرة الفريق خلال الموسم والموسم القادم .. خصوصاً أن الهلال لم يخرج من البطولة الكبري وحتي لو خرج علي يد الأفريقي التونسي سينتقل إلي الكونفيدرالية بالتالي سيكون لاعبوه أكثر جاهزية وإعداد مما يؤهلهم للظفر بالبطولات المحلية ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

ثم ماذا استفاد المريخ من بطولة سيكافا الماضية..؟؟!

الاجابة : لا شيء..!!!



العزيز أواب ماذا إستفاد مازيمبي من بطولة سيكافا الماضية ؟ ...

الإجابة : أعد نفسة للظفر بالأبطال وقد فعل ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو(ميسي)
					

عن نفسي اريدها رباعية ( ابطال العرب _ سيكافا _ الدوري _ الكاس )




100%

وخصوصاً ابطال العرب فالمشاركة فيها أهم من تنظيم سيكافا ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

يعني طموحنا س ي ك ا ف ا ..؟!!

ولو جبناها خلاص كفتنا..؟؟!!

لا طبعا..

وليس هنالك اعداد يستمر لموسم باكمله....



الطريق إلي القمة يبدأ بخطوة ...
*

----------


## ياسر مصطفي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

وتيب..!!

انت كده ختيت يدك على الجرح...

المجلس هو البجيب اللاعبين ديل..

والاغرب انو ما بحاسبهم على عمايلهم البتمرضنا..

والاعجب..انو بخليهم يستمروا رغم الوجع البعملو فيهو...

يبقى الغلط على مين..؟؟



 المشكلة انهم يا اواب بستمروا ونجوم كمان
*

----------


## ود الزعيم

*والله كان المريخ جاب دوري ابطال اوروبا ما دايرنها
تقول لي سيكافا
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*الحبيب عبدالعزيز..

المنافسة لن تتوقف..

المريخ سيشارك في الممتاز وكأس السودان..

ولا اعتقد ان الهلال سيحتاج لبطولة بحالها حتى نستعد له..

استطعنا هزيمته في الجولة الاولى رغم ان الجميع كان يتحدث عن جاهزية 

الهلال التامة لمشاركة اغلب لاعبيه مع المنتخب الوطني..!!!

وحتى اذا اردنا سيكافا كاعداد فلن تكون لضعفها الواضح..

ما اخشاه هو فوز المريخ بهذه البطولة وهذا يعني دفن خسارة المريخ وخروجه 

من الابطال في رمال الفوز المزيف بسيكافا..

مما يعني اننا سندخل الابطال الموسم القادم بهذه المجموعة الحالية...

وانا اراهنك على ذلك عبد العزيز..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*هههههههههههههه

لم انتهي من حديثي بعد..وها هي الايام تؤكد..

اي ايام..؟؟

بل يومان فقط..!!!

ها هو الاعلام والبعض يتحدث عن سيكافا ولجانها..والعمل على الاستعداد 

لها..والفرق المستضافة..!!

والخروج من الابطال..........مرحلة..

وانتهت..!!!!
                        	*

----------

